# ‘There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American people to



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Pres. Obama's senior adviser *David Plouffe* made the Sunday morning show rounds, saying this and that and even had this dig about Fox News viewers while on FOX News Sunday with *Chris Wallace*.

During his "This Week" appearance *Christiane Amanpour* asked Plouffe about *Donald Trump*'s chances at winning the White House.

"There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American people to do this job," says Plouffe. "I saw Donald Trump kind of rising in some polls and given his behavior and spectacle the last couple of weeks, I hope he keeps on rising."

There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American people to do this job. - TVNewser


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: 'There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American peopl*

He would be better than the shitbird we have now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 'There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American peopl*



DEI8 said:


> He would be better than the shitbird we have now.


True, but if he runs as an independent that would siphon votes from the Republican candidate, possibly giving the shitbird a second term (see Tim Cahill).

Anyone who truly wants Obama out needs to run as a Democrat or Republican.....we're never going to see a third-party candidate as President, and anyone who tries will just be engaging in political masturbation (it benefits no one but them).

Besides that, I would never vote for someone whose hairdo looks like a piece of cantilevered architecture.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: 'There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American peopl*

I agree with Delta, I have said before that a third party candidate would only split the party and result in four more with odrama. I dont think our country, or world, will last with that. As far as Trump goes, I just dont think I could bring myself to vote for anyone that calls themself "The" anything. However we all know that being the POTUS is not about having experiance or talent it is only about who is the most popular. I wouldnt be surprised if we got our next POTUS from American Idol.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Besides that, I would never vote for someone whose hairdo looks like a piece of cantilevered architecture.


What's the difference between a wet raccoon, and Donald Trumps hair...?

"I got 7 billion in the bank!"

(as heard at the end of his roast.)


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: 'There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American peopl*

"Zero Chance" huh. That's what I thought about Obama when I first heard that he might run. The way this country is going anything is possible, including Donald Trump. The economy is so bad that I think most Americans would give Donny a chance. He is a business man. 
As far as I'm concerned we could get a Jack O Latern, a bag of leaves, and a broom stick for 4 ligaments, slap it together, and put it behind the Resolute Desk and it would do a 10 x better job than Obama. So if it's between Trump and Obama you can't bet your bottom dollar plenty of people will punch the ticket for Trump. Anything could happen. :teeth_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: 'There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American peopl*

I wouldn't want to see Trump run as a third party candidate. I agree that all it will do is take votes away from the Republican candidate. Now, if Hillary or Ryan Seacrest want to run as a third party candidate that's an entirely different story. :wink_smile:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: 'There is zero chance that Donald Trump would ever be hired by the American peopl*

He has clearly shown hes not serious by talking so much about the birth certificate, im beginning to think hes purposely trying to fuck with the ( R ) party, remember he is a Hollywood peson.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

7costanza said:


> He has clearly shown hes not serious by talking so much about the birth certificate, im beginning to think hes purposely trying to fuck with the ( R ) party, remember he is a Hollywood peson.


They don't need Trump. The GOP has been F-ing itself for years as they keep stomping on the conservative movement. This is why the elections always come down to the lesser of two evils.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Donald Trump: I'm Obama's Worst Nightmare*

Donald Trump says he is not the person President Obama wants to run against.

"I don't hear them talking about Mr. Pawlenty or anybody else. They're talking only about Trump. And I can tell you, I'm their worst nightmare. I am not the person that they want to run against and they know it and I know it," Trump told FOX News on Monday morning.

RealClearPolitics - Video - Donald Trump: I'm Obama's Worst Nightmare


----------

